# Vai thể thao xe bán tải



## vietnet24h (29 Tháng mười một 2021)

Xe bán tải Toyota Hilux ngày nay gần như đã đi kèm với rất nhiều những tính năng tuyệt vời, tuy nhiên nếu bạn ưa thích phong cách địa hình, hầm hố, cá tính, thì hãy sắm ngay cho mình một Vai thể thao.


*Vai thể thao xe bán tải Hilux có vai trò gì?*


Nhiều người nghĩ rằng việc độ xe bán tải khá đơn giản, chỉ cần mua xe về rồi sắm những đồ độ “hệt” như trên mạng hay bạn bè mách bảo là xong. Một số người cho rằng những món “đồ độ” này không có tác dụng gì hơn ngoài việc trang trí.


Trên thực tế. việc độ xe khó hơn bạn nghĩ rất nhiều. Offroad là một trào lưu “du lịch mạo hiểm” mới phát triển trong những năm gần đây, nở rộ ở Châu Âu và mới xuất hiện tại Việt Nam. Chính vì vậy, việc các nhà sản xuất có thể thiết kế kịp những phụ kiện độ xe phù hợp với “ từng dòng xe ” trở nên khó khăn, đặc biệt với dòng xe mới như Hilux, và đặc biệt là ở Việt Nam.


Vai thể thao là một phụ kiện dành cho 4x4 đang hot hiện nay.


Chúng mang lại cho chiếc Hilux một vẻ ngoài cứng cáp và không kém phần sang trọng. Nhưng mục đích thiết thực nhất của vai thể thao dành cho những người đam mê du lịch mạo hiểm.
Đi Offroad sẽ khá khó khăn và bạn sẽ nguy cơ cao bị lật xe khi đi qua những địa hình ghồ ghề. Vai thể thao gia cố cho khung xe trở nên chắc chắn và bảo vệ người lái khỏi bị đè bẹp bởi trọng lượng của xe khi nó bị lật.
Hơn nữa, nếu bạn muốn lái con Hilux của mình tham gia các hoạt động ngoài trời như leo núi, cắm trại hay chèo thuyền, việc trang bị vai thể thao sẽ giúp vận chuyển và gia cố đồ đạc một cách dễ dàng.


*Vai thể thao Cantech – thương hiệu Việt Nam chất lượng.*


Trước đây khi muốn lắp đặt phụ kiện cho xe thì dân Offroad thường phải nhập khẩu hàng của Thái Lan, Australia (Úc), với khoảng thời gian chờ khá lâu kèm những chi phí vận chuyển cao không đáng có. Offroad Cantech ra đời với mong muốn đáp ứng nhu cầu của người đam mê xe Việt.


Offroad Cantech là thương hiệu mà người Việt Nam theo đuổi và đã tạo nên cơn sốt suốt nửa đầu năm 2020. Vai thể thao Toyota Hilux nhãn hiệu Cantech, luôn luôn cháy hàng, mẫu vai thể thao do người Việt thiết kế này được đánh giá như “anh – em” với vai thể thao Thái Lan. Thậm chí đến “gu thẩm mỹ khó tính” của đại đa số khách hàng Việt Nam còn cho rằng nó đẹp hơn vai Thái Lan bởi sự khác biệt dòng chữ “Hilux” được in chìm trên 2 bên thanh khá đẹp mắt và đẳng cấp.


Ngoài ra, do nghiên cứu rất kỹ từ đối thủ Thái Lan nên đội ngũ Cantech đã bù đắp được những khuyết điểm của đối thủ và khai thác khá sâu nhu cầu khách hàng Việt Nam, họ thiết kế thêm vai thể thao Toyota Hilux với lựa chọn tấm chắn lưới bảo vệ toàn bộ khung kính sau của cabin xe bán tải Hilux.


Nếu bạn muốn ủng hộ thương hiệu Việt, và có nhu cầu sở hữu thanh thể thao đạt tiêu chuẩn với giá cả rất phải chăng, hãy nhấc máy liên hệ ngay Cantech để được tư vấn lắp đặt. Hiện nay Cantech đã có rất nhiều mẫu mã thanh thể thao đẹp và phù hợp dành riêng cho xe Toyota Hilux 2020.


*CHÍNH SÁCH BẢO HÀNH TỐT NHẤT CỦA CANTECH*



Được kiểm tra hàng thoải mái khi nhận hàng
Bảo hành 12 tháng cho sản phẩm nếu quý khâch chịu phí 10% giá trị sản phẩm
Giá cả niêm yết rõ ràng, hình sản phẩm thật, nên quý khách không sợ bị mua đắt
Sản phẩm được bảo hành mới 100%, quy định về bảo hành và đổi trả được ghi rõ trong phiếu xuất kho, hóa đơn VAT đầy đủ
Sản phẩm được bảo hành lắp lên, ghi rõ về nguồn gốc xuất xứ CO, CQ. Để tránh mua phải hàng nhái bạn chỉ nên mua sản phẩm tại CANTECH
Chúng tôi khuyến cáo khách hàng sử dụng sản phẩm được sản xuất bởi CANTECH . Để tránh mua phải những sản phẩm nhái, kém chất lượng trên thị trường.
Chúng tôi tự hào được phục vụ hàng trăm ngàn khách hàng trên mọi miền của tổ quốc. Đặc biệt được sự ủng hộ của một số khách hàng quốc tế.
CANTECH cam kết bán hàng với giá rẻ nhất. Đảm bảo đúng nguồn gốc xuất xứ của sản phẩm.
-----------------------------
>>> Khách đại lý, cửa hàng liên hệ để bên em báo giá tốt ạ.
>>> Khách hàng có thể truy cập vào website của Cantech để xem chi tiết sản phẩm :  cantech.vn
>>> Đến với Cantech sẽ là sự đảm bảo vững chắc về một tương lai “Người Việt Nam dùng hàng chất lượng” !
-----------------------------
Chi tiết xin liên hệ: 
Cantech:809 Nguyễn Đức Thuận, Đặng Xá, Gia Lâm, Hà Nội.
Email: cantech68@gmail.com
☎Hotline: 0855538868 / 0969467232
️ cantech.vn
 facebook.com/CantechChuyenPhuKienXeBanTai/
#Cantech #PhuKienXeBanTai #DoChoiXeBanTai
#CanTruocXeBanTai #CanSauXeBanTai
#PhuKienVaiTheThao #BacTruocXeBanTai
#NocBaGa #NocBaGaXeBanTai
#GiapGamXeBanTai #PhuKienBanTai


----------



## lopxehaitrieu (13 Tháng năm 2022)

không có hình ảnh minh họa hả ad


----------

